# My goal is to get a hobby! pronto!



## Hailz91 (Mar 28, 2008)

Okay so basically my psycologist told me itd be good if I got a hobby because it'd give me something to do and talk about with people. Preferably a hobby I can do with other people. Any suggestions?


----------



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

Become a gang member.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

don't listen to ted about being a gang member, its not a hobby.

try finding something you will enjoy


----------



## Hailz91 (Mar 28, 2008)

tednugent2007 said:


> Become a gang member.


HAHA Yeah I'll sag my pants so my thong shows and I'll wear some bling bling and a grill cuz I'm hood like that. Haha just kidding. Id get my lil white girl butt thrown in jail.


----------



## Hailz91 (Mar 28, 2008)

torlin said:


> don't listen to ted about being a gang member, its not a hobby.
> 
> try finding something you will enjoy


Yeah but I'm like the middle of a sandwhich, like lettuce. Seriously its like I can write well, but I drift off when I read. Or I like art, but I dont have the patience for it. Or I like to make collages but my creativity level sucks. I feel so hobbily-enept.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Unrelated to hobbies, but...a dude in one of my classes showed up with a grill today. I lol'd! And also asked him if it was tinfoil.
Just had to say that, since you brought up grills.
:b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hailz91 said:


> torlin said:
> 
> 
> > I feel so hobbily-enept.


Okay now I will actually reply on topic.
I feel the same way 90% of the time. I mean, hobbies usually involve money, which I severely lack. And talent plays a huge role...I seem to lack that too.

I'm stuck! Feel your pain. :hug


----------



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness, you should get some grills, some purple hair extensions, and oversized bunny sunglasses. You will be the talk of your school! lolol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Haha I would rather be the talk of my school for not looking like a complete dolt.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Click here to Discover your Hobbie


----------



## Hailz91 (Mar 28, 2008)

My best friend and I dressed up as gangsters for gender bender day. But that was when my confidence was way up there and no so down here. grrrness.


----------



## Hailz91 (Mar 28, 2008)

torlin said:


> Click here to Discover your Hobbie


It says I should do something involving cooking which makes sense because I love to cook hence I'll put more focus into it. Thank you!


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Hmm... well firstly, make it a hobby that you aren't embarrassed to talk about in front of people. My main interest was watching anime and playing RPGs, and I felt awkward telling that to people that didn't relate.

Now my main hobby is birdkeeping (both companion and aviary) and I can talk about that to anyone. Also you can find people in real life and on forums that relate, meet with them (and bring your birds along to the meet, hehe, I've still yet to go to one though), go to bird conventions/sales together, and share tips.

So choose something that interests you, whether it be collecting something, building/making/designing something, cooking as you have said, or whatever, and then turn it into a passion. 

EDIT: I did that hobby quiz, and got writing, drawing, photography. I already do all of those as a hobby, hehe (two of them as a career).


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Gahhhhh I took that quiz and it kept saying "it's a tie between two personalities." I tried to tweak answers, but it was still a tie every time and I gave up. I wish they told me the damn results that kept being tied.


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

It told me that I should do something related to tech.

I knew it!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I got travel. Which sounds accurate. I would love to travel.

But how about something that isn't going to cost me thousands? lol

Ah well, photography and journaling are enough to keep me busy.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I got discovery

"You might like hobbies like participating in archaeological digs, botany, assembling models, playing the stock market, meditation or even parapsychology." 

Photography sounds like a good one, especially if you combine it with something like hiking.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

slylikeafox said:


> Photography sounds like a good one, especially if you combine it with something like hiking.


For sure 

And I like nature, so yeah.
I'm waiting for it to get sunny and warm here. There's a place from my childhood I want to visit & snap some pics of.


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

I got discovery. Although being from the uk, i didn't know the stores or some of the other questions.


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

cycling, skating...good exercise and saves gas


----------

